
Show HN: Logarithmic Flappy 2048 - TazeTSchnitzel
http://logarithmic-flappy-2048.ajf.me/
======
kyro
Quite a coincidence that I see this tonight. I was on the bus today and
noticed someone playing a game on their phone, something simple where you have
to trace over a pattern as closely as you can. It was frustrating to watch
because every time the user wanted to repeat a level or move on to the next,
they were forced to tap through a couple of intermediary screens with flashy
stats that took up as much time to get through as playing a level. Contrast
that to this game where starting over takes me 0.0 seconds. You jump right
back into gameplay, forgetting all the frustration that came with messing up
on your previous attempt. More games should take note.

~~~
ahoy
Ah, but then when will you show users ads, or prompt them to buy 20 gems?

~~~
poopsintub
It's a very valid point, but you can't fit everything at once, on the same
screen. Current and high score, goals, etc. They add to user experience and
satisfaction.

~~~
jasomill
For some users, for some games. In many casual games, a "zero-delay" _option_
would be a nice feature, and a nice bonus for a "remove ads" in-app purchase.

------
shmageggy
I would describe this as multiplicative rather than logarithmic. 2×2×2×2...

Or maybe exponential if you consider your score to be 2^(number of walls
you've jumped).

I don't get logarithmic, though.

~~~
albertjorlando
This is the exponential function, 2^x. Where the independent variable is the
number of walls jumped. For instance, after 30 jumps, your score/tile reads
1073741824, or 2^30.

~~~
dllthomas
Or it's the logarithmic function lg(x), where the independent variable is the
score and the dependent variable is roughly proportional to the number of
times you've clicked.

~~~
albertjorlando
Well yes, logbase2(x), where x is your score, does equal the number of wall
jumps. But that doesn't account for how the game is laid out. Your score is a
result of the number of jumps you've made. The number of jumps you've made is
not the result of your score. Therefore, despite these two functions being the
inversely related, the correct relationship is 2^x. That is just my opinion
though.

~~~
dllthomas
I agree "exponential" would have been a more natural choice.

 _" Therefore, despite these two functions being the inversely related, the
correct relationship is 2^x."_

There is no "correct relationship", there is a relationship that (depending on
choice of variables) we can describe as y=2^x or y=lg(x).

~~~
jjaredsimpson
Sure, score = 2^walls iff log_2(score) = walls. So, being equivalent
statements, one alone can not be correct.

However, as you said, one choice of describing the relationship is certainly
more natural. The exponential description assigns a score to every natural
number. While the logarithmic description does not.

I would interpret correct in the way that it is sometimes said, "the correct
way to think about X is..." which doesn't say other ways of thinking are
wrong, but limited or not illuminating.

------
chch
It is a bit odd when the numbers go into scientific notation. :)

[http://i.imgur.com/Q2qHoSs.png](http://i.imgur.com/Q2qHoSs.png)

Also, it seems that at a certain point length, the two score boxes will shift
to being on top of one another instead of side by side[1], which moves the
whole playfield's place in the window. Adds a bit of an added challenge!

[1] [http://i.imgur.com/BW6RV2e.png](http://i.imgur.com/BW6RV2e.png)

------
jlas
Cool. I'm on a MBP with 1280x800 resolution and tapping up on the keyboard
moves the page to the top, which cuts off the bottom of the game board. A
little annoying :(

~~~
rafifyalda
You can press _any_ key ;)

~~~
philippotto
Where can I find the any-key?

~~~
collinvandyck76
all i see is catarl, pig-up, and esc

~~~
nnnnni
I just used one of those little water-bird things to play the game and won!

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Inspired by this comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7431180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7431180)

I literally just made the display code use Math.pow(2) on everything, after
discovering that changing the internal score by doubling instead of
incremental would increase the speed exponentially with each hop, rendering it
unplayable.

------
gburt
Welp. [http://cl.ly/image/13370z0l053H](http://cl.ly/image/13370z0l053H)

~~~
DGCA
Score thread? Score thread.
[http://i.imgur.com/aOf0Dxz.png](http://i.imgur.com/aOf0Dxz.png)

~~~
malokai
woot woot [http://i.imgur.com/MTNHbct.png](http://i.imgur.com/MTNHbct.png)

~~~
TallboyOne
I'm glad I can just see these replies so I can actually not have to play, and
not have to sit here wondering what happens if your score goes high enough.

------
lordlarm
Haha, I got a nice overflow when the score reached 68719476736.

~~~
bonestamp2
I got to 576460752303423500 without a problem.

[http://i.imgur.com/WBdl0Qt.png](http://i.imgur.com/WBdl0Qt.png)

------
higherpurpose
Is it just me or do the arrows not lock to the game and push the scrollbar up,
making you not see the whole game? The previous game had the same problem.

------
Thirdegree
Alright, now I understand the appeal of flappy bird.

------
BobChubby
Can someone compile a list of all the versions of 2048 that have come out in
the past several days? I have an addiction.

~~~
IvyMike
There's some noise, but I think
[http://www.reddit.com/r/2048/](http://www.reddit.com/r/2048/) is the go-to
place.

------
____miah
I guess things like this can't be avoided. anyway, great idea, but I think you
can add features that let's the flying tile hit numbered tile that can get the
score higher. just suggesting. or not.

------
rafeed
Haha, this is surprisingly easier to get to 2048 than the original 2048.

------
glennos
Only spent 5 seconds playing, but this is brilliant. Well done :)

------
nkrba
Zero regrets.
[http://i.gyazo.com/6dbade70edecb79824bc1ebb70cc7e2d.png](http://i.gyazo.com/6dbade70edecb79824bc1ebb70cc7e2d.png)

------
EGreg
This was clearly developed on a very large monitor ... because when I press
the up arrow, it scroll the document up and I can't see the bottom of the
board.

I got 8096 btw!

~~~
flaxin
and the rest of us [1366X768] are left behind

i can't believe you got 8096, i got like 8

edit: a new high, 16

------
izzydata
Got to e+99, now what. Shouldn't it just end at 2048?

------
hacknat
I'm sorry, isn't this just flappy bird?

------
cozuya
[http://i.imgur.com/Hi5CQf6.gif](http://i.imgur.com/Hi5CQf6.gif)

------
davidgerard
Awaiting Doge and Dr. Who versions.

~~~
agildehaus
50% complete: [http://doge2048.com/](http://doge2048.com/)

~~~
javajosh
Cool. This version is more challenging since it's hard to remember the
ordering of images. Also, I had to cheat to see the "final" image, the derp.
That was a motivation, too: I wanted to see what the next image would be!

------
sl1e
Only issue is when you press up it scrolls all the way up during the game and
it gets cut off.

------
nnnnni
This is actually significantly better than Flappy Bird because it has ACCURATE
hit detection.

~~~
Kiro
Why do you think the hit decetion is off in Flappy Bird? I think it's very
accurate and fair and that that's one of the reasons it became such a hit.

------
0-o
>9000.

------
anigbrowl
OK, I LOLed this time.

